# running on wheel questions



## dibrie (Dec 21, 2008)

Our 11 week old African Hedgehog loves her wheel. I have a large, solid wheel in her cage. I cannot believe how fast and how long she runs! Her little legs look like a blur! She must travel a couple (or more?) miles nightly. Does anyone know if hedgies travel long distances in the wild? or is this some reaction to being confined? Would it be harmful if she does not have the wheel everyday? I'm wondering if switching out the wheel once or twice a week for different toys would change the 'scenery' and prevent 'boredom'? She seems to have a good temperament. She only huffs- quills up when you first approach her cage, and then her quills flatten out when she realizes it is us. Sometimes she likes to be held, and sometimes she likes to explore. We love her!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs do love to run! I don't know specifics, but I'm sure the wild African hedgehogs (because ours are a hybrid, captive-bred species) run a lot at night as well.

I personally would keep the wheel in every night. It will likely get used every night, and not supplying a way to get that amount exercise would just cause her to pace or run around crazily. Frequently changing her surroundings may prove to be more bad than good. It's stressful every time something is changed, and many hedgehogs like a stable routine. Of course, there's always exceptions, but I know some will throw a fit if things aren't their way! :lol:


----------



## dibrie (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks for sharing all of your experience!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

In the wild hedgehogs run 10 or more miles per night and some people who have odometers on their hedgehogs wheel say that their hedgehogs run that far per night on the wheel. 

Your little one sounds like my Pebbles (RIP). Pebbles had very long legs and ran long legged and her little legs would be a blur when she ran. She also didn't care if she ran in front of people or not.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

hey-i have read that hedgies in the wild can run up to 6 feet in a second if they need to. and they travel a mile foraging for food normally ( i think)


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

My female loves her wheel my male has no idea what it's for lol


----------

